# lipliner to pair with angel l/s??



## sandrrra (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay I need some help! I need a lipliner to pair with angel lipstick but I have no idea how to go about choosing one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Right now Im about a NW20. I know Kim K wears stripdown but I feel like that may be too dark for me? What do you pair with angel!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like Dervish (thanks jdechant)


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE Rose l/l from NYX, it really keeps it that true baby pink color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's cheap!


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 27, 2009)

Try Mac's Gingerroot or Pink Treat.


----------



## Rancas (Feb 27, 2009)

Stripdown has more of a brown tone, if you are looking for pink you may want to try Subculture. Whirl & Dervish don't show up on me at all but might work for you.

Stila #9 is my favorite pink lipliner of all time.


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 28, 2009)

I am NW15 and I use Subculture. or nothing depending on my look. Angel is one of my fav lipsticks.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2009)

Try #135 Pale Pink:  Sephora: Sephora Brand Slim Pencil - Lip: Lip Pencils 

It is the perfect light pink.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Feb 28, 2009)

dervish is the best.. not too pinky bright and not too brownish pink either
just neutral pink .. well thats what i think


----------



## sandrrra (Feb 28, 2009)

Im thinking Im going to go with dervish, hopefully they get it back in stock soon!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

Subculture or Dervish.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

Subculture


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Mar 3, 2009)

this is by far my FAVE lipstick!! i always use subculture, because it doesn't take away from the pretty color of Angel...


----------



## LoveMU (Mar 3, 2009)

dervish makes it brighter pink and stripdown makes it more browny pink.  I actually think the stripdown liner looks really good with angel lipstick.  It's not dark brown, it's very light so you can still give it a shot.


----------

